# Returning a dog to a breeder?



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a question that im just asking out of interest.....if you have to rehome your dog and you go back to the breeder, do they refund part of the money you paid for the dog? If so, do they then sell the pup again? I was under the impression that the breeder would not give you your money back but would then pass the dog on FoC to a new home??

I understand that each breeder would possibly vary from person to person but would be interested to knw what the 'normal' arrangement would be?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

I brought a dog back We had bred,we then rehomed to a family friend.

If it was the only way to get a dog back we had bred then yes under these circumstances I would give them a part/full refund.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I think it depends on the dogs age and why you are returning it. If its over a year I would not expect to get any money back but like Sallyanne said if its the only way to get a dog back the breeder may pay something. If it is still young under six months and there is a fault (horrible word to use about a pup I know) then I would think they are obliged to give a large proportion of the cost of the pup back. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks

Just came up in conversation today...my friends friend gave her sheltie back to the breeder, got no money back, and someone then showed her the link to Epups where her dog was sold on again for £500.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

MelanieW34 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just came up in conversation today...my friends friend gave her sheltie back to the breeder, got no money back, and someone then showed her the link to Epups where her dog was sold on again for £500.


Personally, I think it would be irresponsible of the breeder to rehome the pup for free. Plus, don't forget, older pups are harder to home anyway, and the breeder will possibly have the cost of advertising and certainly the cost of keeping the pup until it is rehomed.

When we got our first dog, the breeder told us we must return her to her if we coul;dn't keep her at any time in her life. It nevr occurred ot me that the breeder would pay and I felt I would be very apologetic if I had to return it. (Not that I would have returned it!)

On the other side of the coin, we paid a 1/3 of the original selling price ot get a 'ruined' 6 month old pup back, but it did cost us well over £500 in travel as we had moved to northern Ireland by then. I am very greatdful to her previous owners for letting us have her back and to be honest, would have been prepared to pay anything for her. We are keeping and showing her.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess it comes down to circumstances involved at the time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

I do know a few breeders that take them back with no refund but then others do, i think it depends on circumstances etc xx


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Agree it depends in the circumstances eg Reason for return, age of dog. Last year there was an increase on Puppy Buying Scams. People were buying pups and then asking the Breeder to take them back and asking double the price for the Puppy
I heard of someone who got caught out with this scam. Sold a Pom to in her opinion was a lovely lady, low and behold she was one of a Puppy Scam Ring. Contacted the breeder to take pup back and wanted £1000 double what she paid, and the Pom Breeder being Ethical did not want her pup sold to wherever eg Puppyfarmer etc.. so bought it back at £1000


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

clueless said:


> Agree it depends in the circumstances eg Reason for return, age of dog. Last year there was an increase on Puppy Buying Scams. People were buying pups and then asking the Breeder to take them back and asking double the price for the Puppy
> I heard of someone who got caught out with this scam. Sold a Pom to in her opinion was a lovely lady, low and behold she was one of a Puppy Scam Ring. Contacted the breeder to take pup back and wanted £1000 double what she paid, and the Pom Breeder being Ethical did not want her pup sold to wherever eg Puppyfarmer etc.. so bought it back at £1000


Thats dreadful..exploitative  Some people will stop at nothing to gain a few quid!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

my breeders insisted that i gave them the dogs back for whatever reason, if i cant keep them.
And the way they acted...i think they would pay to get the dogs back.
I think the worsest for a breeder is to find one of her/his own bred dogs in a rescue.


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

that is awful, i'd slap the bitch if she thought she could try that one with me!!! lol

i'm putting on my advert that the deposit will be refundable if they cannot have the dog, but when they come and collect it, only if they find 'fault' with them, then i will not be refundind, as said previous, once they have been given back, they still need feeding and bedding, and advertising again, and to be honest i don't think i could resell them if they came back, how much would there head be messed up if i did???? i have the room, i would just keep them!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Natik said:


> my breeders insisted that i gave them the dogs back for whatever reason, if i cant keep them.
> And the way they acted...i think they would pay to get the dogs back.
> I think the worsest for a breeder is to find one of her/his own bred dogs in a rescue.


Yes or in the hands of a Puppyfarmer


----------

